# Query about marriage in Dubai



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

is there anybody who had to undergo a pre marriage medical check up? do they make only blood test or something else? we are planning to get married in Dubai but my fiance is scared that the blood test may show that I am pregnant (which I am) and that may cause problems. 

PLS PLS PLS somebody! maybe you had such experience?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have personally not come across any expats who have had to undergo a blood test prior to marriage, but there was a previous thread by another poster inquiring about the blood test requirement.
What nationality does your fiance belong to? I would suggest you fly back home before you get into any trouble and then take it from there.


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I have personally not come across any expats who have had to undergo a blood test prior to marriage, but there was a previous thread by another poster inquiring about the blood test requirement.
> What nationality does your fiance belong to? I would suggest you fly back home before you get into any trouble and then take it from there.


I read all possible threads in all possible forums and everywhere, nobody actually states that these tests include pregnancy tests or similar...the only thing you can read is that you have to get married ASAP. I would not like to believe that I am the only one in such situation! and presume that most of these getting married in a hurry in Dubai courts marry for a reason! as my fiance is muslim we have to get married in Sharia court. Civil marriage somewhere in Cyprus is out of option as I am afraid it wont be recognized in Dubai due to the same reason. he is muslim , I am christian..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am no expert in medicine but when you're pregnant, your hormones are usually off the charts and this could show up on your blood tests. If it does, you will be in trouble as you won't be married yet.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I know numerous expats who have married in Dubai, some were pregnant at the time, and no one has ever had to undergo a blood test. I understand that this is a requirement for GCC nationals due to genetic issues largely caused by consanguinity.

I strongly recommend that you contact Dubai Courts to get the facts as they pertain to you personally +971-4-3347777

-


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I know numerous expats who have married in Dubai, some were pregnant at the time, and no one has ever had to undergo a blood test. I understand that this is a requirement for GCC nationals due to genetic issues largely caused by consanguinity.
> 
> I strongly recommend that you contact Dubai Courts to get the facts as they pertain to you personally +971-4-3347777
> 
> -


I contacted the courts already and nowdays everyone planning to get married in Dubai courts need to have medical test done. sure I could not ask them about my case! not willing to get the lesson on morals from some local official!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I have had my civil Cypriot marriage certificate stamped in Cyprus by the ministry of foreign affairs (and ministry of justice for good measure) for recognition in the UAE. I suspect this is all you need should you go down that route.


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

zin said:


> I have had my civil Cypriot marriage certificate stamped in Cyprus by the ministry of foreign affairs (and ministry of justice for good measure) for recognition in the UAE. I suspect this is all you need should you go down that route.


actually to have your marriage recognized in UAE you have to have it stamped by UAE embassy in Cyprus (or the one covering Cyprus, might be in Greece) and then Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai.
I would go to Cyprus and have a civil marriage which is really quick and not painful. my only questions is if Dubai MOFA authenticates a civil marriage made between muslim and christian?


----------



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

I am getting married here a couple of months and we don't have to undergo any form of blood test.


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

mark_boro19 said:


> I am getting married here a couple of months and we don't have to undergo any form of blood test.


Maybe you are not marrying in Dubai courts! thats is why you dont need it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just called the number that Elphaba provided and the person confirmed that irrespective of your nationality or religion, you are now required to get a blood test done at one of the government hospitals. 

You also need to let them know that the blood test is for the purpose of getting your marriage licence as there are specific types of tests required to be done before you can get married.


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I just called the number that Elphaba provided and the person confirmed that irrespective of your nationality or religion, you are now required to get a blood test done at one of the government hospitals.
> 
> You also need to let them know that the blood test is for the purpose of getting your marriage licence as there are specific types of tests required to be done before you can get married.


seems like I am going to be the first one undergoing this risk then could share some personal experience!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Onenewlady said:


> seems like I am going to be the first one undergoing this risk then could share some personal experience!


Best of luck, sounds rather risky to me... As far as Ive heard the "we were planning to marry" thing isnt an acceptable excuse here. Your best bet is calling and pretending you are inquiring for someone else. Your granddaughter for example. You can ask if she needs to leave ASAP or if she has a grace period to marry as shes Christian and her boyfriend is Muslim, etc, etc... make it seem like you are concerned family member and just ask over the phone. Dont give personal information out. 

Thats what I would do and Id ask bluntly if there is any risk of jail time or deportation. 

Whatever happens, best of luck and do keep us informed! Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

My Cypriot marriage certificate does not state my religion so not sure how the MOFA in Dubai would know what you religion is?


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

zin said:


> My Cypriot marriage certificate does not state my religion so not sure how the MOFA in Dubai would know what you religion is?


as you are originally from Cyprus, married in Cyprus you will have no problems anywhere and as my fiance is Sudanese and it is written in his passport MUSLIM it is another story! MOFA may not recognize civil marriage between 2 muslims or muslim/christian.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

In my case it was quite easy.. Two tickets to Hong Kong a few forms a few signatures and we are done. My wife is a catholic by birth and me a Muslim. She converted atleast in papers for this task. Now she is 3 months pregnant. UAE has given a big no to my certificates now where does that lead me..


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

sean21686 said:


> In my case it was quite easy.. Two tickets to Hong Kong a few forms a few signatures and we are done. My wife is a catholic by birth and me a Muslim. She converted atleast in papers for this task. Now she is 3 months pregnant. UAE has given a big no to my certificates now where does that lead me..


UAE had given you big no to your marriage certificates? then it leads you to problems after the baby is born...heard people are having big hassle when UAE doesnt approve the marriage certificate as then baby birth certificate cant be approved. Some people remarry here in Sharia court as most muslim/christian couples do.
sure it is easy to get married somewhere, anywhere...problem is if UAE approves the certificates? for non muslim this problem doesnt exist (dont know about those married in Las vegas) but muslim or muslim/christian couples face loooooooooooots of different paper work and risks.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Soup*



Onenewlady said:


> UAE had given you big no to your marriage certificates? then it leads you to problems after the baby is born...heard people are having big hassle when UAE doesnt approve the marriage certificate as then baby birth certificate cant be approved. Some people remarry here in Sharia court as most muslim/christian couples do.
> sure it is easy to get married somewhere, anywhere...problem is if UAE approves the certificates? for non muslim this problem doesnt exist (dont know about those married in Las vegas) but muslim or muslim/christian couples face loooooooooooots of different paper work and risks.


Looks like am in for a ride..;-)


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

sean21686 said:


> Looks like am in for a ride..;-)


join our club


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Onenewlady said:


> as you are originally from Cyprus, married in Cyprus you will have no problems anywhere and as my fiance is Sudanese and it is written in his passport MUSLIM it is another story! MOFA may not recognize civil marriage between 2 muslims or muslim/christian.


Well let us know how you get along. I was not aware Sudanese passports have a religion entry in them so I guess they could look at this, if they were looking for it.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I seriously suggest not to do it, its not worth the risk. Your life as you know it can and most probably end right then and there and I'm not kidding and very serious. Once you get caught up in the system then its all downhill from there.

Go to your country and get it done there and have it attested by the UAE embassy there and you should be alright. Marrige between a Muslim man and a Christian and jewish girl is allowed in Islam and UAE. 

Sean might be having trouble probably because he didn't get it stamped from the UAE embassy in Hong Kong. 

Also I have no idea about this but maybe this is just a requirement in Dubai and not in other emirates. I think Abu Dhabi also does this, maybe look elsewhere at Ajman, Um al Quain etc etc.

Anything but getting those blood test. As I feeling as one of the reason now this is compulsory for everyone because of this, not sure but would not be beyond them. Also as mentioned eariler this to prevent gentic diesease being passed on so they check for just more the Aids and Hepatitis and probably be able to make out your pregnant !

Basically anything but the blood tests, and if I were you I wouldn't .


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

desertdude said:


> I seriously suggest not to do it, its not worth the risk. Your life as you know it can and most probably end right then and there and I'm not kidding and very serious. Once you get caught up in the system then its all downhill from there.
> 
> Go to your country and get it done there and have it attested by the UAE embassy there and you should be alright. Marrige between a Muslim man and a Christian and jewish girl is allowed in Islam and UAE.
> 
> ...


Any more optimistic prognosis??


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Just by being optimistic things are not going to change, your only going to fool youself and end up in trouble. In the end nothing might happen but if something does it not going to be fun at all, so why take the risk.

Rest is up to you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Onenewlady, you might want to pay a visit to one of the detention centres in Dubai where they house women who are pregnant out of wedlock to get a better idea of what it might be like. Desertdude is correct is saying that it's not worth the risk. You could go for the blood test and take the chance but is it really worth it? 

Why don't you go to your fiance's hometown and get married there?


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

TO EVERYONE, especially those who are afraid of detention centers for getting pregnant out of wedlock! nothing to worry about. had my premarital medical done, nobody cares about pregnancy. so all those who are afraid of smth - dont be afraid of anything. there is even written on the form that you agree that your blood is checked for:HIV, Hepatites bla bla bla...pregnancy is not in the list and nobody checks it.
hope that my experience will help the others in same situation.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Recently, the doctor did verbally ask if she was pregnant so I was assuming they did check for it also.


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

desertdude said:


> Recently, the doctor did verbally ask if she was pregnant so I was assuming they did check for it also.


they asked me if I live (in relationship) with my fiance. sure I said no...as this "yes" would just cause more questions. and thats it! in 5 days we came to get results, met the doctor who said that blood is OK, no diseases no viruses, blood groups match perfectly, signature, stamp off we go.
we were in Al Badaa medical center next to shangri la hotel.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Badaa medical center ! next to shangrila. WTF. I actually was responsible for finding out where to get it done. First I called Dubai Health Authority the guy of there gave the number for a fertility clinic !  Then I called DOH they had no clue what the hell that is. Called a couple of big hospitals they had no clue either.

The finally I called the federal Ministry of Health and the lady told me that only two Clinics in Dubai do this one is Rafa Medical Center and the other one is Hor Al Anz med center, which by the way is in Abu Hail.

Where is this Badaa Medical Center ? Would be usefull to know for future reference. Also let us know how your actuall marriage procedure goes when it happens because AFAIK that is also one complicated procedure with a lot of papers and attestations etc etc.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

please dont ! go to your country and get married there....its very risky..............if they findyou are pregnant you and your man will end up in jail..............


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude your a bit late, she already has done it and thank god came out of it without a problem. After her initial thread I also have some more first hand knowledge of this now. They take four vials of blood and the test just checks for 4 types of diesease, AIDs, Hepatitus etc etc. 

But having said that I would still say better to avoid it at all costs as she could hve been lucky this time and don't recomend it for anyone else.


----------



## Onenewlady (Apr 25, 2009)

desertdude said:


> Dude your a bit late, she already has done it and thank god came out of it without a problem. After her initial thread I also have some more first hand knowledge of this now. They take four vials of blood and the test just checks for 4 types of diesease, AIDs, Hepatitus etc etc.
> 
> But having said that I would still say better to avoid it at all costs as she could hve been lucky this time and don't recomend it for anyone else.


OK. so I am already legally married in Dubai Courts being not just a few weeks pregnant and in mixed religion relationship. Doctors is this Al Badaa center are normal people. we simply asked fine indian lady after heartly conversation with her if anybody will mention my pregnancy in the results. as sure those who test they will notice. and she said NO, if the pregnancy is not listed among those checks that are made - nobody will even care. sure if you come 7-8 months evidentaly pregnant then maybe there will be some issues! the only thing advisable is either deliver in private hospital or somewhere else so that nobody will start counting months and days. which doesnt happen very often but MIGHT happen. so I simply go home as it will be so nice to escape Dubai heat being last months pregnant and being surrounded by family and friends and eat ecological veggies and fruit from my family garden so I am absolutely not stressed about it.
good luck to everyone who will get into my situation and will not know what to do. hope my experience will be helpful.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Onenewlady said:


> OK. so I am already legally married in Dubai Courts being not just a few weeks pregnant and in mixed religion relationship. Doctors is this Al Badaa center are normal people. we simply asked fine indian lady after heartly conversation with her if anybody will mention my pregnancy in the results. as sure those who test they will notice. and she said NO, if the pregnancy is not listed among those checks that are made - nobody will even care. sure if you come 7-8 months evidentaly pregnant then maybe there will be some issues! the only thing advisable is either deliver in private hospital or somewhere else so that nobody will start counting months and days. which doesnt happen very often but MIGHT happen. so I simply go home as it will be so nice to escape Dubai heat being last months pregnant and being surrounded by family and friends and eat ecological veggies and fruit from my family garden so I am absolutely not stressed about it.
> good luck to everyone who will get into my situation and will not know what to do. hope my experience will be helpful.


Congratulations on your wedding and good luck with the baby! Glad to know that everything worked out well for you


----------

